# Hamm Trip September 2010



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone interested in joining us on our trip to the biggest Reptile Expo in the world, please e-mail me at [email protected] or pm me

The cost of the trip will be £150.00, this will include coach, ferry crossing and one night stay ina a hotel in Dortmund.

Possible pick-up points are:

~Plymouth
~Exeter
~Honiton
~Yeovil

Others by request along the A303 route through to Dover.

Anyone under 16 must be accompanied by an adult.​


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

:2thumb: am all Hammed out this year but know several who may be interested in this 
Also will this be a regular thing? Only would definately be very interested next year


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

hopefully yes, it will be regular


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

oscar96 said:


> hopefully yes, it will be regular


brilliant job :2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

oscar96 said:


> Anyone interested in joining us on our trip to the biggest Reptile Expo in the world, please e-mail me at [email protected] or pm me​
> 
> The cost of the trip will be £150.00, this will include coach, ferry crossing and one night stay ina a hotel in Dortmund.​
> Possible pick-up points are:​
> ...


 

Hi, 

You can count me in for that one funds permiting!, couple of questions though! I will PM them to you.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

My myself and OH down as a maybe... we are in Plymouth!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Il be up for this 100% im down in plym and would ideal for me


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Only few spaces left!!!
pm me if you're interested because there wont be any more spaces pretty soon!


----------



## babyburm (Apr 19, 2007)

me and a friend might be interested but won't know till nearer time! may there be a second coach if enough people??


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

possibly


----------



## jedibossage (Jun 9, 2008)

oscar96 said:


> Anyone interested in joining us on our trip to the biggest Reptile Expo in the world, please e-mail me at [email protected] or pm me​
> 
> The cost of the trip will be £150.00, this will include coach, ferry crossing and one night stay ina a hotel in Dortmund.​
> Possible pick-up points are:​
> ...


When is it?


----------



## jedibossage (Jun 9, 2008)

oscar96 said:


> Anyone interested in joining us on our trip to the biggest Reptile Expo in the world, please e-mail me at [email protected] or pm me​
> 
> 
> The cost of the trip will be £150.00, this will include coach, ferry crossing and one night stay ina a hotel in Dortmund.​
> ...


 
When is it


----------



## jedibossage (Jun 9, 2008)

jedibossage said:


> When is it


 
Sorry for the double post!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

11th September 2010


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Plans have changed a little bit we are going on 2 minibuses instead of a big coach, price goes down as well £140 per person


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

hi oscar i might consider going with you guy's as i think the price is very reasonable,all i need to do now is secure a passport...also does anyone no how to bring frog's back in term's do you need paper's.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

leonh said:


> hi oscar i might consider going with you guy's as i think the price is very reasonable,all i need to do now is secure a passport...also does anyone no how to bring frog's back in term's do you need paper's.


I think that if they're CITES1 then you should need it, if they're not then there shouldn't be any problems mate


----------



## molurus molurus (Apr 23, 2010)

*hamm trip*

Howmany spaces available for the hamm trip mate, how do i go about booking it and paying for it. Cheers


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

Please contact me if you want more info as we just finished doing our little info pack


----------

